# planted shrimp tank fertilizers ?



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

Can I use root tabs in a planted shrimp tank? Are there any other fertilizers I can use?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

yes, just dont overdose. i do full doses in my cherry tank and half doses in my CRS tank. so depending on the sensitivity of your shrimp i would adjust.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

you dose liquid fertz? or just root tabs


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

liquid, but i would assume the root tabs contain the same elements and nutrients


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks


----------



## purgatori27 (Nov 10, 2007)

From what I've read, shrimp can be sensitive to liquid ferts and so I only use them at half doses (I use Flourish). 

However, I use Plant tabs from Mike's Wet Pets at full strength (cause he said he has shrimp in the tanks he uses them in with NO problems, and I trust Mike!) and they work great. This means one of two things:

Either the plant tabs are safe to inverts and I am doing a great job 

or...

It may not matter that much as long as there's no overdosing...

and...

I am just too chicken to use the recommended doses of liquid ferts with my precious shrimp. I do and have used liquid ferts in my shrimp tanks, just to be clear.

By the way, I don't use the liquid in the same tanks as the tablets (I have many tanks). I have noticed NO difference other than the plant tab tanks grow faster (probably cause it's a full dose, go figure!).


----------

